# plants in tegu cage



## yancmart (Apr 29, 2009)

what kind of live plants could i put in my tegus cage.
im thinking about a fern species. what do you think i should use


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 29, 2009)

yancmart said:


> what kind of live plants could i put in my tegus cage.
> im thinking about a fern species. What do you think i should use


The main problem with plants is that the tegu will most likely destory them. Lol good luck finding a sutible plant!


----------



## PinkPunisher (Apr 29, 2009)

Waste of money, trust me I tried it. They weren't delicate little things either. Honestly the only thing I think your gonna find that can live in there would be some type of shrub or a small tree and even then you need to give the plant time to get its roots in (3 months minimum.) Maybe grass, just buy a bag with no ferts or chems and toss some in, if your lucky it will actually look decent if it lives.

Spencer


----------



## ColdThirst (Apr 29, 2009)

Mine left all the planys in my enclosure alone for about 7 monthsm then one day I came home and it looked like a grenade went off inside the cage, I dont know why but that day was the day the plants had to go in the tegus mind. They were great while they lasted. Really made the cage look good. 

I had in mine a Bromeliad, a Variegated Dwarf Schefflera, A Parlor Palm Plant, and one other kind I can't remember right now. The tegu never tried to eat them, but when he tore them up I imagine he was ripping them apart with his mouth and not just his feet, so be sure its not poisonous. I never checked on those plants, but he never got sick or died so I might have just been lucky,

Also good luck on finding out if any are pet friendly or not from any local big box retailer. And when you do get some, get tough looking ones that are allready growing well, and make sure their low light hearty indoor house plants, that way they wont die in a week. 

Thats all


----------

